# Top Secret's Mr. Nagata @ Daikoku 03-2012



## FeastJapan (Oct 21, 2008)

Was out at Daikoku last week. This time in a newly sourced 32R and out from nowhere rolls in this Golden 35R. It was indeed the TS demo car. Talking to Mr. Nigata, he said this 35 was the 800PS spec demo. While the 1000PS spec (Silver) demo was back in their Chiba workshop. In asking him about their GT86 build-up, Mr. Nagata chuckled and said it was Top Secret hahahaha. 

Realy cool seeing this sort of thing, particularly the boss himself rolling around.


----------



## FeastJapan (Oct 21, 2008)

And the 32R we had out that night for Mike C. Mike's a staff saergent at Yokota AFB in Fussa, Tokyo. He's planning to bring this one back to the states once its eligable for export.

http://www.facebook....84786465&type=1


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Smokey is my hero 

Lucky sod!!!!!

Mikey


----------



## roki_86 (Oct 24, 2010)

FeastJapan said:


> In asking him about their GT86 build-up, Mr. Nagata chuckled and said it was Top Secret hahahaha.]


Hahaha  smokey is the best

R35 looks very nice. Good pics.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

That is just such an AWESOME post :thumbsup:
Links not working by the way!


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

That is some car!!!!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Great stuff mate, 
Here is a vdeo I did of TS GTR with Nakata-san . . one year old though
TOP SECRET JAPAN R35 GTR democar on Vimeo


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Agreed very cool:thumbsup:


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

WoW!

That 35 in the Top Secret marquee colour just looks awesome!

What a legend


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

FeastJapan said:


> And the 32R we had out that night for Mike C. Mike's a staff saergent at Yokota AFB in Fussa, Tokyo. He's planning to bring this one back to the states once its eligable for export.
> 
> http://www.facebook....84786465&type=1


Is anyone else having problems with this link ??

Nigel :thumbsup:


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

He has to be the coolest cat in the world


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

I have no words for that; :bowdown1:


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

That R35 is just gorgeous! Makes me want one even more now! Lol - Ah well, maybe in a few years! :chuckle:


----------

